# Got Spooked by a Fisher Cat while out digging



## ArmyDigger (Mar 18, 2021)

so I was out digging at a trash dump out by the old tracks by where I live. I hear rustling and an ear piercing scream that I thought was someone getting attacked. So I pop my head up ready to jump out and go and try and find and help but what do I see a massive fisher cat. Scared the hell out of me but he was also spooked by me and bolted thankfully. My family has a deep hatred of fishers Ive mostly seen them up on my grandparents property in Bridgton Me but not down here right in downtown Hampton. Always be careful with animals or around places with wild animal siteings. For instance Im more careful now when looking through Newmarket woods because a black bear was sited by the river which is near one of my dumps. Always have something to defend your self from animals or worst case scenario people. for anyone who doesn't know, fishers are like little wolverines that there screams sound like children or women in distress and there real scary at night. Heres some pics and a video.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 18, 2021)

however heres some finds from the short dump visit best find being the 1937 dated Worcester mass Christmas coke.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 18, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> so I was out digging at a trash dump out by the old tracks by where I live. I hear rustling and an ear piercing scream that I thought was someone getting attacked. So I pop my head up ready to jump out and go and try and find and help but what do I see a massive fisher cat. Scared the hell out of me but he was also spooked by me and bolted thankfully. My family has a deep hatred of fishers Ive mostly seen them up on my grandparents property in Bridgton Me but not down here right in downtown Hampton. Always be careful with animals or around places with wild animal siteings. For instance Im more careful now when looking through Newmarket woods because a black bear was sited by the river which is near one of my dumps. Always have something to defend your self from animals or worst case scenario people. for anyone who doesn't know, fishers are like little wolverines that there screams sound like children or women in distress and there real scary at night. Heres some pics and a video.


 Didn't realize they got so big. Believe it or not with all the nasties we have in Florida the cute ol Otter is responsible for some of the worse animal attacks on humans here, so I stay clear when I see them.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 18, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Didn't realize they got so big. Believe it or not with all the nasties we have in Florida the cute ol Otter is responsible for some of the worse animal attacks on humans here, so I stay clear when I see them.


WE HAVE LOT OF WILD HOG IN EAST TEXAS   THEY WILL ATTACK YOU IF MOMA HAS BABY OR IF RUN ACROSS A BORE  THEY WILL EAT YOU IF THEY GET A CHANCE


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 18, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> WE HAVE LOT OF WILD HOG IN EAST TEXAS   THEY WILL ATTACK YOU IF MOMA HAS BABY OR IF RUN ACROSS A BORE  THEY WILL EAT YOU IF THEY GET A CHANCE



Those feral hogs are just starting to move into the area around here.  I haven't seen one yet fortunately, hoping they don't become too common.  I've heard they can be pretty nasty.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Mar 18, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> WE HAVE LOT OF WILD HOG IN EAST TEXAS   THEY WILL ATTACK YOU IF MOMA HAS BABY OR IF RUN ACROSS A BORE  THEY WILL EAT YOU IF THEY GET A CHANCE


The Texas Parks and Wildlife Department actually doesn't consider them dangerous. Attacks are more rarer than you think.


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 18, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> WE HAVE LOT OF WILD HOG IN EAST TEXAS   THEY WILL ATTACK YOU IF MOMA HAS BABY OR IF RUN ACROSS A BORE  THEY WILL EAT YOU IF THEY GET A CHANCE


Where I'm from we don't have a lot of Wild Hogs are crazy cats but we do have a lot of thugs and when I go out hunting my bottles I always carry my Kimber 1911 with the extra clips so no matter what I run across  it's over for them if they cross my path they may not get across


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 19, 2021)

I've never been bothered by fishers.   The few I've seen around here tend to be real shy and retiring about humans.   

Jim G


----------



## willong (Mar 24, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> WE HAVE LOT OF WILD HOG IN EAST TEXAS   THEY WILL ATTACK YOU IF MOMA HAS BABY OR IF RUN ACROSS A BORE  THEY WILL EAT YOU IF THEY GET A CHANCE



I had an uncle, the oldest of five brothers, who used to quip "Ain't laughed so hard since the day the hogs ate my little brother!"

Of course, he was speaking of domestic stock, which can still be quite nasty, and not feral hogs or wild boar. The next to youngest of the five did go off to pout one time and fell asleep in a hay mow. My dad told me the searching family members were actually get quite frantic from a prolonged search before they located the young boy because they did have a mean and aggressive sow on the farm at the time. I never clarified if my uncle's saying was a common joke of the era, or if it was actually spawned by the incident.


----------



## willong (Mar 24, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> so I was out digging at a trash dump out by the old tracks by where I live. I hear rustling and an ear piercing scream that I thought was someone getting attacked. So I pop my head up ready to jump out and go and try and find and help but what do I see a massive fisher cat. Scared the hell out of me but he was also spooked by me and bolted thankfully. My family has a deep hatred of fishers Ive mostly seen them up on my grandparents property in Bridgton Me but not down here right in downtown Hampton. Always be careful with animals or around places with wild animal siteings. For instance Im more careful now when looking through Newmarket woods because a black bear was sited by the river which is near one of my dumps. Always have something to defend your self from animals or worst case scenario people. for anyone who doesn't know, fishers are like little wolverines that there screams sound like children or women in distress and there real scary at night. Heres some pics and a video.



I caught a brief glimpse of a Fisher in the Glacier Peak Wilderness Area in the Washington Cascades while backpacking supplies to a cache site for a Mountain goat hunt in 1968. It's the only one I've ever seen in the wild, and the experience remains a highlight of the trip in my memory, especially after others of the party broke camp and bailed on opening weekend due to the (typical) rainy weather. Took until the 1980's to draw another tag and finally bag a decent Billy.


----------



## relic rescuer (Mar 24, 2021)

A friend I was hunting with nearly got attacked by one. I loaned him a .22 Mag pistol, but it wasn't clocked right so he didn't get a good shot but he said it was limping away. I could tell by the look on his face that it really freaked him out. He must have gotten close to it's nest, because he said it came up behind him and was growling and hissing, and coming towards him.


----------

